# So we have a new year coming soon . Whatcha got planned ?



## mmcmdl (Dec 20, 2020)

I have a few things in the works for next year as it is already .
1- Looks like I will be working 7 nights a week straight thru Christmas and New Years . It sucks but can't do anything about it .
2- I'll be working for a new manager as of the first of the year . This is a strange story and a long one also , but a nice change for me . ( more to come )
3- My son got married this past year and it was a complete surprise ( unannounced ) to me as well as everyone else . He married a great girl and she is from Canada . As of Jan. 2 , 2021 , they will be living in Toronto on Blue Jay Way , right next to the stadium . They both have excellent careers ahead of them , almost as great as us metalworkers !  At least maybe now I can go up north and get my 3 pt.. stump grinder for the Kubota .
4- Still planning on offing more of my treasures . This has been on-going for 22 years now . I get rid of 1 thing and 4 things follow me home .  I just need the basics .
5- Retirement eligible on tax day 4/15/21 . 62 and not sure what I want to do . Always thought I would get the heck out of dodge the minute I could but now that it's almost here , I'm not sure about it anymore . I do have lots of oppurtunities on the spit , but just don't know .  I don't dislike my job or the $$$$ , just the shift , and that may change with the new HMFIC .
6- I want to have some kind of permanent building up on my Adirondack property . It could be a leanto , large shed , small cabin , whatever . I have a 32 ft trailer on it now that did not like the 6 ft of snow on it . The only ones enjoying it are the mice during the winter .
7- Hopefully I can get out again into the world . This virus thing just flat out sucks . No travel or getting out at night for a breather from working isn't good for me . I miss getting out .

About my new boss . Long long ago in the land of the tool and die shop , I became the supervisor of the machine shop . We had a group of younger apprentices in their 4rth year at the time . I had the priviledged knowledge that the company was being shut down in 9 months but could not let that cat out of the bag . Anyways , I left that job before they closed and came to the company I work for now as machine shop manager . When the time arrived , I hired a very smart now journeyman machinist from the die shop and who also worked at my shop at the house for a few years . After a year I left this company full time but helped out setting up their cncs with programming , tooling , fixturng etc and continued making them parts at my shop . I always kept in touch with Bob , as well as any other past employers over the years . Bob ended up as the plant manager at that plant some many years after arriving . So , the circle of life has rotated 360 degrees . Bob's going to be my new boss , and I can't wait . He has a great head on his shoulders , he came off the shop floor , and he knows the truth . I think this will be fun . 

Jeez , sorry for being long on wind tonight , but it's Sat night after payday and there aren't many bodies in the plant tonight .

So what's on your bucket list for 2021 , anything ?


----------



## Aukai (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm happy for your new developments, but you still have to find a competent grunt for the night shift. Obviously not so easy, or you would be a day shifter by now.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 20, 2020)

You got it Mike . I don't mind the nightshift other than 12 hr nights . If it was 8 hrs I wouldn't mind it. I was hired for Sunday - Thursday , 11pm-7am shift and I could either come in early or stay late helping out the machine shop . I haven't worked one day of that shift !


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 20, 2020)

The only shift that was worse that 12 hour nights was a rotating shift of noon to midnight that rotated to midnight to noon every 6 weeks. I don't miss the shift work at all. The only saving grace of night shift was not having to put up with management.


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 20, 2020)

I went for the permanent building. Yesterday, I set everything in motion with the contractor. I have ordered and paid up on long-lead items (like roof tiles). It starts in February, mostly because the main builder got nabbed for jury duty.


----------



## fixit (Dec 20, 2020)

AT 78 JUST LOOKING AT SURVIVAL


----------



## DiscoDan (Dec 20, 2020)

I go to a lot of car shows/swap meets so hopefully 2021 allows for that again. I want to get back to making things instead of just buying more stuff. I got the best news yesterday.....my 23 year old daughter and her mom are moving back to Maryland from Arizona so I can spend more time with her!!


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 20, 2020)

DiscoDan said:


> I go to a lot of car shows/swap meets so hopefully 2021 allows for that again. I want to get back to making things instead of just buying more stuff. I got the best news yesterday.....my 23 year old daughter and her mom are moving back to Maryland from Arizona so I can spend more time with her!!


You got that exactly right!
In the end, its the people and the relationships that count more than the things.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 20, 2020)

Getting the shop built
Going to Auctions 
Getting a lathe and mill and planer/shaper
More tools
Flea markets 
Rough and tumble steam and tractor show
Tuckahoe steam and gas summer show
Richard king scraping class
Making chips
Get a gerstner tool chest
Expensive list for me I need to get a job but who will hire a 12 year old.


----------



## jbobb1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Getting my shop straightened out after many years of fiberglass work, which I just unloaded a month ago.
Keep the rest of the work I do, in a much cleaner environment!
Get back to making chips.
Start taking some time to be with my wife, uninterrupted!
Try to smile a little more!


----------



## Barncat (Dec 20, 2020)

My wife and I have a due date for December 29th. That should keep us busy most of the new year.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 20, 2020)

For me it will be learning to walk again, and finding a Paying job. Being off work I have been able to "find" a lot of non paying jobs for friends and relatives. I have been off work since April due to covid.
Last month I had major surgery on my foot and the Doc said the recovery will include literally learning how to walk again.

For the last month and a half this has been my view of the world.


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 20, 2020)

Going to retire (again).  The plan was to retire earlier this year but with Covid I figured we couldn't travel so why not just keep working?  This coming year I'll finish a couple of contracts in Q1 and pull the plug on work, hopefully for good this time.  Then I'll spend more time with my wife traveling some when we can and more shop time doing fun projects vs. work projects.


----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 20, 2020)

Hopefully being able to go to stores without wearing a mask. Eventually.


----------



## DiscoDan (Dec 20, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> For me it will be learning to walk again, and finding a Paying job. Being off work I have been able to "find" a lot of non paying jobs for friends and relatives. I have been off work since April due to covid.
> Last month I had major surgery on my foot and the Doc said the recovery will include literally learning how to walk again.
> 
> For the last month and a half this has been my view of the world.
> View attachment 347986



I guess if you have to have foot surgery this was a good time since you were off anyway. I hope the recovery and rehab goes well and you literally get back on your feet.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 21, 2020)

2021 is going to bring some big changes for me.   The plan at the current time is, I'm going to retire the end of May after 30 years at the same job.   I plan on at least getting my 1969 Bronco project moving under its own power and hopefully mostly complete.  I also plan on exploring a few new sites with my wife on our ATVs.  And if the stars line up like I think they will,  I will be buying for the first time a milling machine and a lathe.  That seems like that should pretty much take up 2021.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 21, 2020)

Just for fun said:


> 2021 is going to bring some big changes for me.   The plan at the current time is, I'm going to retire the end of May after 30 years at the same job.   I plan on at least getting my 1969 Bronco project moving under its own power and hopefully mostly complete.  I also plan on exploring a few new sites with my wife on our ATVs.  And if the stars line up like I think they will,  I will be buying for the first time a milling machine and a lathe.  That seems like that should pretty much take up 2021.


There is a thread started about what to ask when buying a lathe or mill, you might want monitor it.


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 21, 2020)

I usually go off to some vocational school on my vacations, but I am giving that a rest for a long time due to financial reasons.

This year I am just going to go to Vancouver, WA and visit my seven-year-old granddaughter for a few days and spend the rest of my vacation working in my hobby shop.

Work consumes M-F, and then I have to rest on Saturdays. Sundays are always a good shop day.


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 21, 2020)

Just for fun said:


> 2021 is going to bring some big changes for me.   The plan at the current time is, I'm going to retire the end of May after 30 years at the same job.   I plan on at least getting my 1969 Bronco project moving under its own power and hopefully mostly complete.  I also plan on exploring a few new sites with my wife on our ATVs.  And if the stars line up like I think they will,  I will be buying for the first time a milling machine and a lathe.  That seems like that should pretty much take up 2021.


I left my retirement off for too long. It had the benefit of allowing a bigger monthly payout, but lurking the discussions by others in this forum had me realize that even though one might not have very much of either, one can end up with more money than time.

The '69 Bronco will no longer be something made with only Ford input. It will have enough of you in it to make it a bit special.




(Maybe yours will be a different colour )


----------



## kvt (Dec 21, 2020)

A year with a little less pain, can never be pain free again but beating what one doc told me, I 'm still not in a wheel chair.    Getting some work done in the shop, Spending time with the wife..  Hit a engine show or two. and get my engines running again.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Dec 21, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> 5- Retirement eligible on tax day 4/15/21 . 62 and not sure what I want to do . Always thought I would get the heck out of dodge the minute I could but now that it's almost here , I'm not sure about it anymore . I do have lots of oppurtunities on the spit , but just don't know .  I don't dislike my job or the $$$$ , just the shift , and that may change with the new HMFIC .



If you like the job and the $, but you can afford to either retire or cut your hours, I would talk to your new boss and tell him you're thinking of retiring.  Tell him you like your job except for the hours.  If he can't fix the hours, retire.  Beware, managements standard answer is to try and fix your salary to the point where you tollerate the hours, not the other way round.  As a young man, the extra $$ could manke up for the unpleasant hours, but now, being home with family is more important to me.   I'm a bit younger than you, but I'm starting to realize life is getting shorter, and I don't have to do the stuff I don't enjoy.

As for me,
Personal projects
1) finish perimeter fencing for sheep
2) welcome the new lambs in spring (and all the chores that go with it)
3) Get the shop started in April, hopefully done in May. (seems optimistic based on the shop threads here, but that's what the builder says and "hope springs eturnal...")
4) Finally buy a lathe and Mill (maybe I shoud list picking exactly which one before this...)
5) Start learning how to use them... 

Work
1) welcome the new guy in February
2) Take some leave to go see my parents as soon as he is settled and I can get my family vaccinated.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 21, 2020)

ArmyDoc said:


> If you like the job and the $, but you can afford to either retire or cut your hours, I would talk to your new boss and tell him you're thinking of retiring.  Tell him you like your job except for the hours.  If he can't fix the hours, retire.  Beware, managements standard answer is to try and fix your salary to the point where you tollerate the hours, not the other way round.  As a young man, the extra $$ could manke up for the unpleasant hours, but now, being home with family is more important to me.   I'm a bit younger than you, but I'm starting to realize life is getting shorter, and I don't have to do the stuff I don't enjoy.
> 
> As for me,
> Personal projects
> ...


my friends had lambs they are so cute and fluffy but they grow big quick!


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 21, 2020)

I am spending tons of time fishing. Got a limit of Mangroves yesterday. Three days in a row last week, limited out on nice big yellow tails. of course, i will not mention the skunked days.

just got going on my 2022 winter build - a Marlin Potato Digger. Right now i am using Fusion 360 to design a semi auto version. I have not seen a semi build on this weapon.









						M1895 Colt–Browning machine gun - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## addertooth (Dec 21, 2020)

1. Finish welding up an extended bench for the milling machine which arrived two months ago (I was out of town for about a month after it arrived, and it kind of broke my stride on progress).
2. Strip all of the "other stuff" out of my work area, so the pieces of equipment can be placed in a more ideal location.  Right now, only my lathe is in it's final location.  
3. Install a bargain DRO on the Mill.  Like most of these kits, it is up to the installer to make custom brackets to mount the darn thing.
4-3000.  Explain and justify to SWMBO why I need "just a few more tools to round out the shop".  (for the Curious: She Who Must Be Obeyed).
3001. Make some chips.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Dec 21, 2020)

Braeden P said:


> my friends had lambs they are so cute and fluffy but they grow big quick!


They are and do indeed.  Have two boys from last years crop, one of whom will make a nice easter dinner.  The other I'd like to sell, because the love of my life is too attached to him.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 21, 2020)

ArmyDoc said:


> They are and do indeed.  Have two boys from last years crop, one of whom will make a nice easter dinner.  The other I'd like to sell, because the love of my life is too attached to him.


my friends had some for dinner and sold the rest this summer because they are noisy when they are right by your house  and the one would make noise all day long and was really annoying the one was really mean some me and my friends corned it it was a big sheep and my brother peyton went up behind it hopped on and rode a sheep into a sunset then that sheep was really nice.


----------



## finsruskw (Dec 21, 2020)

Hopefully get some use out of these
Only had the camper out once this year and only drove the F once this year.
Also, only made one tractor show all year


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 21, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> The '69 Bronco will no longer be something made with only Ford input. It will have enough of you in it to make it a bit special.
> 
> View attachment 348101
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim F (Dec 21, 2020)

Karl_T said:


> I am spending tons of time fishing. Got a limit of Mangroves yesterday. Three days in a row last week, limited out on nice big yellow tails. of course, i will not mention the skunked days.
> 
> just got going on my 2022 winter build - a Marlin Potato Digger. Right now i am using Fusion 360 to design a semi auto version. I have not seen a semi build on this weapon.
> 
> ...


They did not have limits on Mangroves when I was fishing for them......


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 21, 2020)

Karl_T said:


> I am spending tons of time fishing. Got a limit of Mangroves yesterday. Three days in a row last week, limited out on nice big yellow tails. of course, i will not mention the skunked days.


I don't know where the quote came from. I just remember it..
.. _"The Lord does not subtract from a man's life - those hours spent in fishing"_


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> I don't know where the quote came from. I just remember it..
> .. _"The Lord does not subtract from a man's life - those hours spent in fishing"_



The appropriate quote for me when I go fishing ………………..

" A jerk on one end of the line waiting for a jerk on the other end " .


----------



## Aukai (Dec 21, 2020)

Dang, I'm glad it's not a subtraction, I did 700-1000 hrs a year for over 20+ years


----------

